# IDEA FOR BINTON RALLY



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

:idea: Does anyone have access to straw bales? We saw straw being used to great effect in a muddy French field when on holiday. Just a thought!

Sundial :


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Yes we used straw many years ago at a boat rally in Beverley, it certainly helped us get the heavy wagons moving off the wet grass.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps someone has a lowly cattle shed with some in. Shame HelenB is not here anymore as she must have some. What has happened to her. I thought she was popping in from time to time. I miss her and I don't even know why she buggered off.


----------

